
Evolution of the e-retailing in India man behind it Mr AmeenKhwaja CEO - latestone
https://www.techinasia.com/talk/evolution-eretailing-market-india-man-ameen-khwaja-ceo
======
latestone
The shopping habits of Indian buyers have changed in an amazing way. Online
shopping has slightly become a common thing for Indians. It has offered some
great opportunities to start-up founders and allowed them to bring their
products in the market. Many experts had entered in the field before a few
years, but only a few of them have got to succeed. Mr. Ameen Khwaja the
CEO/Managing Director of LatestOne.com (Palred Online Technologies Pvt Ltd) is
one of those entrepreneurs, who have worked hard and shown persistence of
achieving the goal. It is the reason, Mr. Ameen Khwaja has honored as the
Entrepreneur of the Year in Trading Business – E – Retailer 2016.

